# First spawning from my angelfish



## RDonald (Apr 25, 2010)

A few days ago I noticed that a couple of the larger angelfish in our 55g community tank were getting more and more aggressive towards the others with lots of fin nipping and chasing around. I suspected that I had a pair that was getting ready to spawn so I moved two of the fish that were being most harrassed to another tank so they could recover (and they seem to be much better, in fact they are running roughshod over a school of tiger barbs)

Two days ago the pair spawned around mid-day among the Amazon swords, I missed the actual spawning which was too bad because I'm not positive which fish is male or female. For a young first time pair they have done a great job so far, especially considering they are in a community tank and I was expecting to have all the eggs disappear in the first 24 hours. It will be interesting to see if any of the eggs make it to free swimming fry. Now that we know we have a pair I'll probably move all my fish around between the three tanks so that this pair has a their own tank and we'll see if they have better success in a few weeks.

Here are a couple vids my wife shot earlier today:

‪VID-20110805-00002‬‏ - YouTube

Ryan in Richmond

‪the Donald Angels and their Wigglers‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Congrats Ryan, I had almost the exact same occurance in my tank quite recently. It's good that you were on the ball and moved the other Angels to a separate tank. What other fish do you have in your community??? When mine spaun in the community tank the fry almost always make it to free swimming, but then they become tougher for the parents to guard and quickly get snatched up by the rest of the tank. A week with free swimming fry is my record so far in the communtiy tank, though i've started a breeder tank for another pair that are doing great! 

get a package of "First Bites" ready. The eggs mature quite fast and you will have free swimming fry within a week


----------



## JDLarsen (Sep 8, 2011)

Im new to the fish environment, and my joy for fish started with a beta! My fiance and I Just got a 45 gallon tank for $50 and we got 2 tiger barbs, and 9inch plecko and 2 very pretty angels. We got rid if the Tiger Barbs and Plecko and the person who picked them up actually was the one who told us that our Angels where about to spawn.

My fiance actually got to watch the whole process while I was on vacation and to my surprise when I got home we had about 30 fry sitting on one of the leaves in our tank. 

The Fry have now been free swimmers for 3 days now. Im not really sure what to do next but we have been doing A LOT of research on it! 

Good Luck with the little Angel Babies!


----------

